# SSR Type C RS (pics)



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

I just bought new SSR Type C RS wheels to use when racing. A pair of 17x8.5 5x120mm +44mm for the back and a pair of 17x8 5x120mm +40 for the front.... and they only weigh 16.5 lbs. 

Here are the pics MTs 275/45/17 on back, Goodyear F1 DS-G3 235/45/17 on the front. ...didn't have the best light late yesterday afternoon. 












































MTs just clear. I have the Pedder 5/16 springs...but will need rolling I'm sure.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I usually prefer a 5 spoke but those don't look that bad. If you don't mind me asking how much did they set you back.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

socal gto said:


> I usually prefer a 5 spoke but those don't look that bad. If you don't mind me asking how much did they set you back.


17x8s are $399 17x8.5 are $404 at TireRack


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks I may have to look into that.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

By the way I have the Pedders Strip II and Justice suspension packages on so my front is dropped 1 inch. So to clear the fender I had to go to the narrower 235/45/17 tire in front.


----------



## Floridaman (Dec 2, 2006)

I like those rims! Did you have to roll your fenders?


----------

